# "WKF Approved"?



## rframe (Mar 13, 2012)

If shopping for new sparring gear, is there much concern about getting gear that is "WKF Approved"?

In other words, in the USA, do many local/regional tournaments require WKF Approved gear? (my style is Shotokan btw)

It's cheaper to buy non approved gear, but if it limits usefulness in potential tournaments later then it might not be worth the initial cost savings... but I dont know if that's a valid concern.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 13, 2012)

Ask your instructor.

I am not allowed to let students spar in unapproved gear because of my insurance. If someone gets hurt in non-approved gear, my insurance will drop me and I am on the hook for it. At the very least it's some stress you can avoid putting on him.


----------



## rframe (Mar 13, 2012)

ETinCYQX said:


> Ask your instructor.
> 
> I am not allowed to let students spar in unapproved gear because of my insurance. If someone gets hurt in non-approved gear, my insurance will drop me and I am on the hook for it. At the very least it's some stress you can avoid putting on him.



Thanks for the reply.  Yes I already know what's permitted inside our school, WKF Approval is not required... I'm more interested in what people generally see required when out and about in local and regional tournaments.

The insurance thing you mentioned seems strange, as many of the non WKF pads actually provides better padding and more protection, doesn't seem logical?


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 13, 2012)

rframe said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Yes I already know what's permitted inside our school, WKF Approval is not required... I'm more interested in what people generally see required when out and about in local and regional tournaments.
> 
> The insurance thing you mentioned seems strange, as many of the non WKF pads actually provides better padding and more protection, doesn't seem logical?



I teach Kukkiwon Taekwondo so I don't know about WKF but the insurance thing is to maintain a standard. Anyone could make some gear out of duct tape and mattress stuffing and without the "must be wtf approved" disclaimer, the insurance company would be on the hook for it when it inevitably fails and hurts someone. There's lots of good, safe unapproved gear out there but this is a useful concrete standard.

For my ten cents I'd pick up the WKF stuff so I didn't limit myself


----------

